# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  07.12.03. - Tombola u KC-u... FOTKE!!!!

## Mukica

Posljednjih mjesec dva, a već nekoliko dana, gotovo 24 sata na dan radi se na organizaciji tombole... 

Danas je dan D 

Ovako izgleda atmosfera i štand
Još se sve slaže
Akcija počinje u 10 kada se otvara King Kross

Dođiteeeeeeeee
Kupite koju tombolu
Razveselite i sebe i nas

----------


## Mukica

sat i pol kasnije to iygleda ovako:


*JOS MALO FINALNOG "GLANCANJA" PRED POCETAK*



*POCELA JE PRODAJA*



*DVIJE TREĆINE HUGO EKIPE - Ivana i Kiki vode program*

----------


## Bubica

Savršeno izgleda, evo i mene još malo  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam doslovce očajna što ne mogu doći, totalno sam se veselila tomboli, ali ispalo je da je MM ujutro imao predavanja, a sada je otišao na posao i ja nemam kako doći do KC-a   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka

cure, super ste, stand izgleda WOW!!!  :Smile: 
jako sam ponosna na rodu  :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Bravo cure, štand je suuuuuuuper, suuuuuuper :D  :D  :D i da nam gospon otac nije bio neš nervozan i užurban ostale bi mi dulje, ali i onako na brzinu smo vidjele koliko ste si truda dale....još jednom svaka čast organizatoricama  :wink: 

Da se pohvalimo, dobili smo preslatke čaše na tomboli  :D

----------


## marta

Jako mi je zao da nisam prisutna. Al svejedno sam dobila nagrade na tomboliiiiiii. Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## flower

niti mi nismo tamo, ali se nadamo dobrim nagradama  :D 
stand je suuuper   :Smile:

----------

Meni svekar došao iz Njemačke gdje je završio u bolnici neki dan, pa nismo mogli doć jer smo išli njega vidit...vjerujte mi da znam gdje bi radije provela tih par sati...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nadam se da je Mukica uslikala Kobilu, u onakvom outfitu sigurno je prodala puno listića.  :D

----------


## Lynn

Mi bili i jedva smo vas uspjeli naci. U nasem lezernom obilasku KC-a (bili prvi put) i laganoj kupovini, uspjeli smo zaobici dio s kaficima (kao guzva, zadimljeno...). Dosli smo kad je Lana vec bila umorna, a i bila je guzva, pa smo samo uzeli par tomoli i jurili doma na spavanje (a htjela sam pogledati i cestitke).
Inace, stand mi se jaaako svidja.

----------


## Vrijeska

Sve super, sve pet, ali (nemojte se ljutiti, moram vas pitati) zašto u tom zadimljenom dijelu?!?
I tombole sam kupila, i opet pitanje, zar 15 kn nije malo previše?
10kn bi mi se činilo najbolje.


Očekujemo izvješće o rezultatima, odjecima u javnosti itd.

----------


## Mukica

hmmmm
ja ti o tome ovak razmišljam:

npr. 10 kuna kosta kava u KC-u (ona jeftina, jerbo sam danas vidla kavi i po 18, a i više kuna)

Sjednes, platis, popijes, odes doma... i....ostane ti samo sjećanje da si pila kavu

a kad dođeš na Rodin štand, uživaš vizuelno (svala čast Renata na rukotvorinama svih vrsta), popričaš s drugim rodama, platiš 15 kn tombolu i odeš s nečim konkretnim,a vrlo često i jako korisnim doma...

Velika je razlika između 10 i 15 kuna

da su mene htjele slušat tombola bi koštala 20 kuna  8) 

Ak nije problem potrošit za neki modni detalji 100-200 kuna
zakaj je problem za tombolu potrošit 15?

bilo je fakat divno dobit komplet harry pottera za 15 kuna, loptu koja inače kođša preko 200, sunčicu, cd priče iz davnine koji su svaki preko 150 kuna... jedna je zenska dobila bon za proslvau rockasa u vrijednosti 2000 kuna...  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  za 15 kuna

SVAKA, ali BAŠ SVAKA naša tombola bila je dobitna
definitivno je 15 kuna čist o.k. cijena


a zakaj u zadimljenom dijelu?
zato sto smo tamo dobili prostor od KC-a
nismo bas mogli izvoljevat


ja bi samo rekla da je bilo preeeeeeeeedivnooooooo
uspjesno
*i ja bi da ponovimo cim zatopli*
negdje na Cvjetnom...
[/code]

----------


## Duda

ma nije uopće bilo zadimljeno, a cijena tomobola je OK

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zadimljeno, hm, ja sam hodajući detektor za dim jer me užasno smeta, a provela sam cijeli dan oko štanda i uopće nije bilo zadimljeno.

Ali je zato bilo sjjjjjjajno!!
Pohvala *svim* curama(i ponekim dečkima), stvarno su se naradile,-nemam pojma kako je Ivarica uspjela odstajati na nogama, to je žena-mašina; kapa do poda Ireni koja je apsolutna rekorderka u prodaji tombola iz košare(žena zna znanje, što je da je  :Razz:  ) - Nika i ja joj nismo bile ni do koljena sa prodanih 15-tak komada.
Još jednu osobu moram istaknuti, a to je Mario od Marival koji me oduševio - pomagao je, čitao mi brojeve koje moram križati, išao po nagrade, ma svaka čast  :Smile:  
Stvarno je bilo sjajno, puno tombola je prodano, atmosfera odlična...Kosorica je neko vrijeme prodavala s nama na štandu  :Laughing:  
Nagrade su bile sjajne!! Već sutra planiram otići malo u solarij 8) , a da ne pričam koliko klinaca iz familije će dobiti super poklone...ma stvarno je sve bilo za 5, oduševljena sam!

----------


## Alamama

Samo mali dodatak na standu je radila i Marijana Petir iz HSSa

----------


## Matilda

Bravo za Rode!!!! Mi smo bili poslijepodne i bilo nam je jako lijepo. Dobili smo krasne darove na tomboli, Matilda je okolo trcala i gledala drugu djecu, plesala, pljeskala i svi smo se ludo zabavljali. I nasi prijatelji su bili s nama sa svojim djetetom tako da smo se napricali i, naravno, velikim pljeskom podrzali sve Rodine zahtjeve.
Bas smo cavrljali o obaveznom porodiljnom dopustu pa smo zakljucile da bi on obavezno morao trajati godinu dana, a druga godina djeteta bi bila izborna, ali placena jednom simbolicnom naknadom (a moze i tih 1600 kn). No, necemo biti prezahtjevni, idemo malo po malo. 
Zivjele RODE! Bravo za sve mame, tate i djecu!

----------


## egemama

i ja sam bila ZA da tombola bude 20 kn.

malo je poklona bilo manje vrijednosti od 100 kn, a bilo je i puuuuno vrijednijih.

----------


## davorka

Svaka čast svim curama koje su radile na organizaciji tombole i štanda. Štand izgleda prekrasno.
Žao mi je što nisam mogla doći, klinci su mi opet bolesni.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja bi iskreno kupila i više od ona 3 listića, 15 kn mi je bilo OK, ali kako sam sa ta 3 dobila samo neke sitnice, odustala sam.   :Sad:

----------


## Vrijeska

Eh, da. Nisam imala sreće. 
Za dvije tombole sam dobila reklamne kape   :Crying or Very sad:  
(a takvih kapa već imam barem 20 komada  :Sad:   :Sad:  svih boja i veličina, firmi ... )

----------


## Vrijeska

I još opaska Mukice:
kavu ne pijem (a svakako ne bih dala 10 ili 18 kn za nju!), ne pušim, a u posljednjih godinu dana si nisam priuštila nikavu sitnicu niti krupnicu od 100-200kn. (ali budem do kraja godine 8) )

Jedini gušt je što mjesečno potrošim 40-50kn na Internet.

Ali to je moje mišljenje.  :Embarassed:  

Čestitam svima na dobivenim nagradama.

----------


## MamaAna

Štand je izgledao fantastično!
Dobili smo 3 super poklona i Grga se provozao na autićima koje nismo dobili na tomboli. Dosta se razdivljao, tak da nisam stigla kupiti čestitke nego samo predivnu majcu.
Cure, čestitam!

----------


## NanoiBeba

I ja mislim da 15 kn nije previše (očekivala sam 20kn). Mi smo dobili osrednje nagrade ali to mi nije ni važno. Samo je i Frano, kao i Grga, pošašavio čim smo ušli u KC. I tak je svaki put, veli MM da je to zbog velikog prostora i svega čega tamo ima.
U stvari on je i izvukao dobru nagradu jer smo za 15 kn dobili bon u Optici za 100 kn, samo ne znam šta nam treba iz Optike.
I još smo dobili simpa spomenar Harry Potter i neke reklamne stvari koji obicno imamo tonu, ali to je skroz simpa.

Kad se sjetim koje smo glupostoi dobili prošle godine na skijanju, a cijena je bila 10 EU (dobro piše), to je pravi bed.
Ovdje bar znam da će novci biti pametno utrošeni, a Frano je još ionako mali za neka velika veselja. Ni Sveti Nikola ga nije impresdionirao.

Pohvale svim Rodama i Rodmanima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mi smo izvukli knjigu "Pripovijeteke i Ratno roblje" Mile Budaka i 2. dio "Gige Barićeve"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
Štand je baš lijepo izgledao, a kad sam vidjela bebi-majice "Addicted to Mum's milk", otkačila sam i odmah kupila dvije- za našu i sestrinu bebu. 
A onda ih je skužila i Anđa M.i odmah kupila i ona :D .
Natovarili smo se brošurama i jučer je već prvi dio završio u studentskoj ambulanti kod džamije (sestra se oduševila :D ), drugi dio ide na Korčulu (sestrična mi je medicinska sestra dole), a treći bunt nosim kroz koji dan u Vinogradsku!

----------


## †marival

Bilo jeeeeeeeee AH fenomentastično

( Luna hvala na pohvalama Mario cvate od sreće i pita kad će opet  :Laughing:  )

Kaj se cijene tiće i ja sam bila za 20 kn pošto su tombole bile fakat vrijedne ... ali stvar je i u sretnoj ruci   :Laughing:  
Između ostalog moj sinac najstariji izvukao je cijeli komplet knjiga o Harry Potteru za samo 15 kn, njegov mlađi brat karte za kino, loptu, majcu, šalice, farbu  ... i da ne nabrajam ... od potrošenih oko 300 kn, dobili smo vrijednosti oko 2000 kn ...

----------


## mayah79

a joooj, slicice izgledaju sjajno i cini mi se da su se svi jako dobro zabavili. Steta sto sam u Sarajevu, inace bih i ja dosla sa svojim bebacem... I cujem za te majice Addicted itd, moze li se to kako nabaviti u Sarajevu ili postoji li neki nacin da se to kupi  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:  
Please javite, vidjela sam tu majicu na nekoj bebi sa starog foruma i totalno sam poludila za njom...

----------


## ivarica

mayah, rodine majice ce se ubrzo moci kupiti na stranicama 

http://www.ponuda.com

po cijeni od 50 kuna.

u cijenu nije uracunata postarina. ako ti netko ide preko zg, javi mi se, poslati cemo ti je.

----------


## nuna

Cestitam na uspjehu! Bas me veseli...

----------


## mayah79

ivarice pokusavam pronaći nekoga ko uskoro dolazi u Zagreb, pa bi mi trebala informacija gdje u Zg se majice mogu kupiti?? Na kojoj adresi se nalazite  :Confused:

----------


## zrinka

savska cesta 80
autokuca pavlinic sopic  :Smile:

----------


## mayah79

> mayah, rodine majice ce se ubrzo moci kupiti na stranicama 
> 
> http://www.ponuda.com
> 
> po cijeni od 50 kuna.
> 
> u cijenu nije uracunata postarina. ako ti netko ide preko zg, javi mi se, poslati cemo ti je.


Jesam ja malo prolupala ili ovih majica JOS nema na ovim stranicama. A ja cekam li cekam... Ili ih mozda ne znam naci??? Ne znam

----------


## Mukica

mayah

ovako cemo
ja cu uzet za tebe majcu kod ivarice i poslat ti je u sarajevo svojom tajnom vezom

i ces se nac s doticnim poznatim sarajlijom (il nekim njegovim izaslanikom), dat mu lovu, pokupit majcu i to je to

jel moze????

----------


## ivarica

nakon akcije majica je ostalo tako malo, samo nekoliko komada i to u broju 74 i 80, boja - bež, pa nisam bas bila sigurna da li da ih stavljamo na ponudu. ali, bas jucer sam ireni poslala mail da ih ipak stavljamo.
ako si zainteresirana za majicu, ti ili bilo tko drugi, mozete mi se obratiti preko PP ili na rodin telefon ili doci na mjesecni sastanak roda, prvu srijedu u mjesecu u 17 sati, autokuca Pavlinic Sopic, Savska cesta 80, Zagreb

----------


## mayah79

Joooooj Mukice tako mi je super drago zbog tvog prijedloga!!! I to su bas velicine koje meni trebaju... Naravno da prihvatam i jedva cekam. Ako moze ja bih dvije i to jednu 74 i jednu 80. Please!!! I samo mi javi koliko love da posaljem i sve ostalo.
Juhu i mi cemo nositi majice!!!
Ivarice, hvala na ponudi, mi smo daleekooooooo od Zg, tako da cemo "iskoristiti" Mukicu.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## ivarica

mukica ce sutra majice pokupiti na sastanku (hehe, znaci doci ce), dva komada su sto kuna.

----------


## mayah79

Pa vi ste meni najbolje!!!! Kakva organizacija - cista 5

----------

